
GitOps, or Why the Future Has No Dashboards - MadiT
https://hackernoon.com/gitops-or-why-the-future-has-no-dashboards-38ce026a3c56
======
ariehkovler
Personally I'd settle for a future without annoying propriety control panels.
I can see the value of Config as Code for reproduciblity, consistency and ease
of use.

I don't see myself giving up on dashboards any time soon, though I'd rather
cook my own from standard ELKish data than use a bunch of different services
with their own. But I think that's pretty normal these days.

